# Happy Belated Birthday Runningwolf



## ffemt128 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Runningwolf*

Dan,

I noticed at the other place that it was your B-day .....


 Happy Birthday  

Hope it is a pleasant one for you.....


----------



## jdammer (Jun 14, 2010)

HEY! I know I'm not as popular as Dan but my birthday was Saturday! ;-)


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 14, 2010)

well Happy Birthday to the both of yall!!!! sorry im late, i never knew!!


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG!
getting older?
any wiser?
Happy B-day LOL

BTW if you go to userCP you can add your B-day for all to see.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 14, 2010)

Best Wishes for a belated birthday wish. Have a drink on all of us.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Dan,
> 
> I noticed at the other place that it was your B-day yesterday.....
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> ffemt128 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan,
> ...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 14, 2010)

​


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy birthday.
Don't jump down my throat if it was yesterday or if it is tomorrow. LOL.

This is my 100th post.


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW- two birthdays in one year. You are gonna get old at that rate Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

grapeman said:


> WOW- two birthdays in one year. You are gonna get old at that rate Dan!



I was hoping to get something other than old..LMAO


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Since I was alone this morning I washed two cases of bottles and then went to the casino. Huh, haven't been there in over a year (its only a few miles away) and now I know why. $40.00 down in 30 minutes, I got the hell out of there. Oh I'll go back, probably in another two years! Just thought what the heck I'll give it a try. Tonight we will be going out to dinner with some friends.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday. I hope you are having a really good day!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks everyone! Since I was alone this morning I washed two cases of bottles and then went to the casino. Huh, haven't been there in over a year (its only a few miles away) and now I know why. $40.00 down in 30 minutes, I got the hell out of there. Oh I'll go back, probably in another two years! Just thought what the heck I'll give it a try. Tonight we will be going out to dinner with some friends.




I hear what you're saying about the casino's. We went on our anniversary last month, just to check it out, $20.00 each in less than 20 minutes. Didn't stay long after that. I can at least say I went.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright Dan, if you really want a gift wine related, I will give you a free no-expenses paid tour of Hid-In-Pines Vineyard and Winery. The tour consists of at least a few minutes to stroll around the vineyard as I point out all the work I need to get done. Be sure to wear old clothes so you can pull weeds and prune the vines a bit as we stroll. If you come during harvest, be sure to bring along some harvest shears or cutting knife so you can help out a bit. After I show you the pathetic winery, I might even offer you a couple bottles of wine nobody else wanted. Then maybe we can share a bit
Seriously though, stop up later this year if you get up my way.


----------



## Zoogie (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday and have a great time with your friends


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Alright Dan, if you really want a gift wine related, I will give you a free no-expenses paid tour of Hid-In-Pines Vineyard and Winery. The tour consists of at least a few minutes to stroll around the vineyard as I point out all the work I need to get done. Be sure to wear old clothes so you can pull weeds and prune the vines a bit as we stroll. If you come during harvest, be sure to bring along some harvest shears or cutting knife so you can help out a bit. After I show you the pathetic winery, I might even offer you a couple bottles of wine nobody else wanted. Then maybe we can share a bit
> Seriously though, stop up later this year if you get up my way.



Thanks Rich, that sounds awesome. You sound like my wife though. Pull the weeds as you walk around the gardens, did you trim the grass after you cut. Later on its how about dead heading all the daylilies, lets move this plant over here and get rid of that one over there. Lets go to the nursery and see what they have new. At the end of the day its "what kind of wine did you put in the refridgerator"? LMAO All in a days play!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2010)

ROFLMAO!

I thought you would get a kick in the pants out of that. My wife doesn't try that stuff anymore. I let her do her thing and she let's me do mine. That way when it's time to do "our" things, we get along better.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy B-Day ou ole fart! If I had known you were going to be agig this fast I would have thought twice about making you a Mod!


----------



## deboard (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rodo (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's a link to some facts about how birthday candles on a cake became a tradition. FYI

http://www.twopagans.com/birthday/BDMonths/birthdayfacts.html


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

HD a you Dan, sorry I missed the thread. I was going to buy you a Mercedes, but at the last minute I changed my mind!!!!!

Happy Birthday all the same!


----------

